# mystery alarm panel



## Triscom (Feb 27, 2009)

After a bit of help, getting rather desperate!

On an old (1947 built) ex-Swedish minelayer that I am working on, we have an alarm panel. Bilge alarm, boiler low temp, tank levels etc are all wired into it. it then makes 3 priorities output, flashes lights and warbles sounders to alert crew.
We need to make some mods to it but we have no manual and I think it predates anything on the internet.

I believe the manufacturer is MUNDUS. The model nr is RU-3516.

the point of my posting is that I hope some older vessel crew might have run into such a device on other vessels....

any help appreciated
Tris


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

Can't help I am afraid, but good luck with the work on your old lady

regards

Malky


----------

